# Agility Q: Tippy or Wobble board?



## debjen

I start all my puppies out on the wobble board...they get use to things moving under them in any direction...then we move to the bang game on the teeter...before we do full teeters..all of mine love the teeter


----------



## AgilityIG

I would recommend the tippy board. When you are doing agility, dogs do not experience side to side tipping movment - only the teeter. If you are looking to train/replicate what they are going to see on an agility course - go for the tippy board. 

You should easily be able to make one on your own for little money. Just go to Home Depot (they will cut the board for you). Have them cut you a 1" x 12" to a six foot length and then attach a short piece of PVC (1 1/2" diameter to start - you can always go larger later) and you have a tippy board.


----------



## Teffy

Yes, I think I can make it! Thanks.


----------



## highhorse

I used a skateboard to get my girls used to movement underneath them. They didn't seem to mind about the tipping of the see saw, when they began to use full agility equipment, especially if you are careful to hold on to the end and let it down gently at first.


----------



## Rocketagility

I like the wobble board but the round one with a half ball under it. I think it is less jarring and easier for the dog to control and understand. You can also work and exercise ball to help build balance and core strength and confidence.

Anything that can challenge the dog and help him get more confident will help for when he starts with the teeter. You can also build a board the same size as a teeter and just put it on a peice of 4 inch pipe and make a tiny teeter to get started with later you can use it to work contacts running or 2O2O.

I all ways say the have to let the dog own the teeter and let him figure it out in a positive way.


----------



## Olie

AgilityIG said:


> I would recommend the tippy board. When you are doing agility, dogs do not experience side to side tipping movment - only the teeter. If you are looking to train/replicate what they are going to see on an agility course - go for the tippy board.
> 
> You should easily be able to make one on your own for little money. Just go to Home Depot (they will cut the board for you). Have them cut you a 1" x 12" to a six foot length and then attach a short piece of PVC (1 1/2" diameter to start - you can always go larger later) and you have a tippy board.


Great idea!


----------

